# Sandy Bridge - mehr sockel chaos!!!



## violinista7000 (2. Mai 2010)

Wie es schon bekannt ist, braucht man für Sandy Bridge neue Mainboards mit einem neuem Sockel, bei der High-End Varianten wird PCIe 3.0, Quad Channel, 8 GTs, usw., dabei sein, aber für für den Mainstream-Markt bleibt noch bei PCIe 2.0. 

Also, Intel bleibt mit dem Sockelwahn... wenn Bulldozer da ist, werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich mein erstes AMD System bauen, selbst einige AMD2 MoBos arbeiten mit dem Phenom II x6.

Hier kann man weiter lesen:

Details zum ?Sandy Bridge?-High-End-Portfolio - 02.05.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## atti11 (2. Mai 2010)

tzz die haben doch nicht mehr alle!?

Die X6 laufen schon auf einem alten AM2+ Baord (wenn das Bios diesen unterstützt)
Aber immer diese neuen Sockel?
Für den Quad Channel Ok 
Aber PCIe 3.0? von 1.1 auf 2 braucht mann auch keinen neuen Sockel


----------



## FloH 31 (2. Mai 2010)

Um ehrlich zu sein wird mir Intel zunehmend unsympathischer. Gerade wegen dieses Sockelgefummels. Abwärtskompatibilität - Fehlanzeige. Mal sehen, was der Bulldozer-Nachfolger so bringen wird.^^


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. Mai 2010)

Das stand doch schon lange fest... meiner Ansicht nach eine wirklich bescheuerte Lösung. Als wäre das Tripple-Channel-Interface nicht schon eine (meiner Ansicht nach) unnütze Lösung, um AMD leistungstechnisch den Rang noch etwas mehr abzulaufen, was sich aber in unverhältnismäßigen Kosten münzt; Vergiss' den Preis, Vergiss' die Leistungsaufnahme, hauptsache Leistung ist da. Und jetzt ein Quadchannel - tja, ich habe fast das Gefühl, Intel kriegt Muffensausen wegen Bulldozer. Und ich hoffe, der überrollt Intel, was mal wieder nötig wäre, um den Markt neu auszurichten.

Edit: Und so sehr das nach Fanboy klingt - bitte, wenn das "hochgeheiligte" Totschlag-Argument genommen wird, nur zu. Für mich wirkt das alles äußerst bescheuert, aber wer sich weiter Geld aus der Tasche ziehen lässt, weil er nicht merkt, dass sein 1156 oder 1366 System schneller abgelöst wird, als es recht ist, meinetwegen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Mai 2010)

Naja, gut ..... 4. Speicherkanal ..... 'n neuer Sockel ist da "keine schlechte Idee", zumal Käufer von Sockel-1366-Systemen höchstwahrscheinlich nicht soooo extrem aufs Geld schauen müssen .... neu ist das aber imo net, war schon vorher klar dass ein neuer Sockel kommt.


Erst mal auf den i7-970 warten, dann sehen wir weiter  ...


----------



## Axi (2. Mai 2010)

Na klingt doch klasse... schon wieder was neues von Intel 
Also von Kundenfreundlichkeit kann man HIER nicht mehr reden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2010)

Dann gibts die Mittelklasse auch nur wieder mit maximal 4 Kernen und der High End Bereich wird wahrscheinlich noch teurer werden.
Wenn der Bulldozer einschlagen wird () kann Intel einpacken und sieht sich ebenso im Abseit stehen wie damals mit dem Pentium 4.


----------



## A3000T (2. Mai 2010)

Hmm... versteh die Aufregung nicht. Wird doch niemand gezwungen sich was neues zu kaufen. Wem sein S1366 oder S1156 Board noch reicht, was bei sehr vielen der Fall sein dürfte, der sollte einfach nicht zugreifen. Wenn man natürlich meint, dass seine neue CPU sofort von der nächsten abgelöst werden muss, der hat entweder mit seinem jetzigen Rechner die falsche Wahl getroffen oder hat ein sehr seltsames Konsumverhalten. 

Das soll jetzt nicht als Pro-Intel Kommentar gemeint sein, aber mal ehrlich. Braucht ein Nehalembesitzer jetzt schon wieder ne neue CPU?



> Wenn der Bulldozer einschlagen wird ()



Dann kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass das nicht so nen Krater gibt wie beim ersten Phenom.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Braucht ein Nehalembesitzer jetzt schon wieder ne neue CPU?


 
Die brauchen mit Sicherheit eine neue CPU.


----------



## Gadteman (2. Mai 2010)

Nunja, also ich kaufe mir nicht (mehr) alles Jahre nen fast neues System. Daher kann Intel meinetwegen wieder nen neun Sockel rausbringen. Wird allerdings für jemanden der demnächst nen neues System zusammenstellen will, was langfristig reichen soll, etwas unübersichtlich mit 1156, 1366 und dem Sandy Bridge. Über Sinn und Unsinn bzw. Stromverbrauch und sonstige beiläufige Themen braucht man hier nicht zu diskutieren. Wäre nur interessant welchen Weg denn Intel wirklich langfristig nutzen wird... Denke nicht das 3 Sockel parallel mit CPUs zu versorgen, eine langfristige Sache von Intel wäre. Welcher der gerade geläufigen Sockel dann auf der Strecke bleiben wird ist daher nicht abzusehen, sondern steht sicherlich auf irgendeinem Papier, in irgendeiner Schreibtischschublade irgendeines Entscheidungsträgers bei Intel.

Ich bin mit meinem jetzigen 1366 voll zufrieden und der reicht für längere Zeit. Laufende Pro/Contra Diskussionen der Hersteller oder P/L Diskussionen stehen woanders und jeder entscheidet sich das für sich passende System. Wenn jemand mit weniger Geld das meiste rausholen muss, bleibt die Wahl doch schon sehr eingegrenzt und auch eindeutig. Das der Hersteller die Lebensdauer eines Sockels bestimmt ist doch nicht wirklich neu. Da ist AMD sicherlich länger einem Sockel treu, aber langfristig sollte man dort auch schon auf AM3 setzen und wenn das Board etwas taugen soll, oder etwas mehr können sollen.... Dann langt man auch schon ähnlich tief in die Tasche, wie bei einem Intel-Brett.

Daher zum Topic:
Der schon angekündigte Sockel ist seit längerem keine wirkliche Überraschung mehr, auch wenn die Sockelwahl bei Intel somit zu Katasthrophe wird. Welchen Sockel Intel langfristig betreibt steht in den Sternen, daher für mich WAYNE.


----------



## Blacki (2. Mai 2010)

ey wir brauchen keine neue cpu
die leistung eine score i7 wird immernoch nicht ausgenutzt
im alltagsbetrieb auf keinen fall
ich hab am wochenende bilde resized un d nebenbei noch meine komplette programme laufen lassen (ein firefox hat standardmäßig 20 bis 30 tabs offen 
dazu windows mail n rss programm radio fx vlc  skype jdwonloader steam miranda ne remotesitzung auf meinen server )
und ich hab nebenbei nich just cause 2 gezockt 
vollkommen flüssig ohne iwelche lags 
und musste auhc keine einstellungen runterschrauben 

und ausgelastet war der immernoch nicht 
da war immer noch cpu last arbeitsspeicher und grafiklast frei

aber reinprinzipiell habt ihr recht 
es ist komplett fehlende kundenfreundlichkeit seitens intel 
amd ist da deutlich kundenfreundlicher 
und die abwärtskompatibilität ist auch gegeben 
ich muss zwar so schnell nich meine cpu aufrüsten 
aber wenn dann kein sinnvoller sockel 1366 prozessor vorhanden ist 
dann wirds sehr warscheinlich ein amd system 

amd is im allgemeinen derzeit deutlich besser dran mit deren produkten 
nur bei ubuntu treibern könnte sie etwas offener sein ^^


----------



## Ahab (2. Mai 2010)

atti11 schrieb:


> Aber immer diese neuen Sockel?
> Für den Quad Channel Ok



Auf Keinsten! Ich wette das bringt genauso wenig wie Tripplechannel.  

Die Ankündigung ist ja mittlerweile nichts neues mehr. Es ist meiner Meinung nach reine Geldmacherei. Ich fands schon schäbig dass Intel neben dem 1366 einen zweiten Sockel rausgebracht hat, anstatt von vornherein die Plattform so zu planen, dass auch günstige Systeme mit Mainboards unter 100€ möglich sind. 

Wäre es bei zwei Sockeln geblieben, wäre es noch zu verkraften gewesen. Aber binnen zwei Jahren drei Sockel zu integrieren und nebenbei noch einen langsam auslaufen zu lassen - so nicht. Ein Grund mehr für mich bei AMD zu bleiben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Mai 2010)

Wir sind bei 4, eigentlich sogar 5 (LGA1156 mit und ohne 'IGP')...


----------



## Fate T.H (3. Mai 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> ..dass Intel neben dem 1366 einen zweiten Sockel rausgebracht hat, anstatt von vornherein die Plattform so zu planen, dass auch günstige Systeme mit Mainboards unter 100€ möglich sind...



Keine ahnung wo das Problem liegt.
Der LGA1366 ist primär ausgelegt worden für den 2S-Bereich mit dem nebeneffeckt
auch im Enthusiastenbereich zu tummeln. Für den Mainstream gibt es den LGA1156
die bis auf den fehlenden TrippleChannel und ein paar PCI-Ex bahnen nahezu die gleiche
Leistung bringen.


@Stefan

Was hat den nun die IGP mit dem Sockel zu tun ? Es ist und bleibt ein LGA1156.
Man kann auf jeden LGA1156 ein i3/i5/i7 nutzen solange ein BIOS vorliegt.


----------



## eddi99 (3. Mai 2010)

Ist für intel doch ein gewinnbringendes Geschäft, entweder der User kauft für teuer Geld die alten high end Prozzis ala 9550 beim s775 oder er wirft intel doppelt geld in den rachen da sie chipset und prozzi verkaufen können. Denk mal die blauen werden das so fortführen ist einfach Gewinnmaximierung...


----------



## thysol (3. Mai 2010)

Die aktuellen i7/i5 Modelle kommen ohnehin fasst alle bei Alltagstauglichen Spannungen auf 4GHz. Dass sollte erstmal reichen. Ueberspringen wir i5/i7 besitzer halt einfach die neue Intel CPU Generation. Sandy Bridge und Bulldozer scheinen ja beide eher auf effizienz als auf Spiele Power ausgelegt zu sein. Dadurch werden dann 8 Kerner mit ~120 Watt TDP moeglich aber 8 Kerner werden Spiele dann sowieso noch nicht nutzen.


----------



## Superwip (3. Mai 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge und Bulldozer scheinen ja beide eher auf effizienz als auf Spiele Power ausgelegt zu sein.


 
Würde ich nicht sagen- beide Architekturen sollten auch bei der Threat/Takt Leistung deutlich zugelegt zu haben, die potentielle Spieleleistung sollte weiter gestiegen sein und in 1-2 Jahren werden wohl auch schon mehr Spiele von mehr als vier Kernen profitieren

Aber mal sen, welche Architektur die Nase vorne hat- ich hoffe Bulldozer, vielleicht würde sich Intel seine Sockelstrategie und so einiges mehr dann mal überlegen...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Mai 2010)

775er (stirbt) 1366, 1155 und dann noch denn 1356.
Alle unter einander nicht Kompatibel, finde ich geil (Ironie)

Dazu kommt das man bei 1366 andren Speicher kaufen muss als bei denn andren. 

AMD sind selbst die X6 auf "Alten" AM2+ Brettern am laufen. Und da kann man sogar seine Ram weiter nutzen. 

Was lernen wir draus Intel bringt die MB Hersteller in Verzweiflung da die noch eine neuen Sockel bauen müssen. Dazu kommt das Totale Chaos für denn normal verbaucher (nicht für uns Nerds).
Die Kühler hersteller müssen (VILLT) schon wieder ein neues Kit zur Halterung raus bringen.

Was macht AMD? Zwei Sockel wo die CPU Abwärts kompatibel sind und das selbst bei Ganzen neuen CPU (wie 10x0T(BE)). Das Halterung System für kühler ist seit Jahren das selbe.

AMD gewinnt für mich denn Punkt was Kunden Freundlichkeit an geht und Kompatibilität ihre Produkte an geht !!


----------



## Lelwani (3. Mai 2010)

an den massenhaft vorhandenen Sockeln sind doch die leute selbst schuld...

wieso muss mann sich dauernt neue CPUs/ Sockel kaufen?...

Ich hab seit Jahren einen Q6600 und werde mir in absehbarer zukunft auch keinen neuen kaufen...

Warum sollte ich mir einen neuen kaufen? um evtl in der Signatur besser auszusehen?... damit ich in einem spiel  70 statt 50 fps habe?

Für alles was ich mit mache reicht er einfach mehr als aus ...

selbst schuld ....kauft den scheiß einfach nich immer gleich (den ich bin mir sicher 80% nutzen ihren i7 nicht ansatzweise aus, geiln sich nur dran auf)


----------



## Superwip (3. Mai 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> 775er (stirbt) 1366, 1155 und dann noch denn 1356.
> Alle unter einander nicht Kompatibel, finde ich geil (Ironie)


 
Vergiss den LGA 2011 nicht...

Aktuell: LGA 1156 (Dualchannel DDR3) LGA1366 (Tripplechannel DDR3) (den 775er würde ich schon heute nichtmehr als aktuell bezeichnen)

Sandybridge: LGA 1155 (Dualchannel DDR3) LGA 1356 (Tripplechannel DDR3) LGA2011 (Quadchannel DDR3)

kommt mit jeder Generation einer dazu?
Bald gibt es für jede neue CPU einen eigenen Sockel 

Allerdings könnte es auch sein, dass der 2011 eine reine Serverplattform wird

Hoffentlich stößt Bulldozer Intel vom Thron, dann werden die sich diese Sockelpolitik in Zukunft zwei mal überlegen...


----------



## Trefoil80 (3. Mai 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Hoffentlich stößt Bulldozer Intel vom Thron, dann werden die sich diese Sockelpolitik in Zukunft zwei mal überlegen...





AM3 FTW = Zukunftssicherheit


----------



## strider11f (3. Mai 2010)

Wer´s braucht.... Mit diesem ganzen Sockel Wirrwarr seit dem 1366 hat sich Intel für mich erledigt. Seit letztem Jahr verbaue ich nur noch AM3 und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzige. Aber AMD wird sich natürlich über die zusätzliche Kundschaft freuen.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Naja, gut ..... 4. Speicherkanal ..... 'n neuer Sockel ist da "keine schlechte Idee", zumal Käufer von Sockel-1366-Systemen höchstwahrscheinlich nicht soooo extrem aufs Geld schauen müssen .... neu ist das aber imo net, war schon vorher klar dass ein neuer Sockel kommt.
> 
> 
> Erst mal auf den i7-970 warten, dann sehen wir weiter  ...


 
Und sich auf Preise ab 600€ für dem I7-970 freuen....  
Sinn?


----------



## riedochs (3. Mai 2010)

Warum regt ihr euch auf? Ist doch schon immer bei Intel das gleiche.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Warum regt ihr euch auf? Ist doch schon immer bei Intel das gleiche.


 

Ich reg mich da nicht mehr auf..^^

Bin glücklich auf AMD umgestiegen....


----------



## riedochs (3. Mai 2010)

Ich kaufe eh nur alle paar Jahre was Neues, da ist es mir egal. Wenn ich aufrüste lohnt es sich nicht was von dem alten Teilen zu behalten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @Stefan
> 
> Was hat den nun die IGP mit dem Sockel zu tun ? Es ist und bleibt ein LGA1156.
> Man kann auf jeden LGA1156 ein i3/i5/i7 nutzen solange ein BIOS vorliegt.



Ganz einfach: das ganze ist auf der CPU und bei den P55 Boards ist die IGP nicht nach außen geführt.


----------



## Ahab (3. Mai 2010)

Ja gut, die CPU ist aber trotzdem lauffähig, wenngleich ohne IGP. Kann man drüber streiten.


----------



## Fate T.H (3. Mai 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Aktuell: LGA 1156 (Dualchannel DDR2) LGA1366 (Tripplechannel DDR3) (den 775er würde ich schon heute nichtmehr als aktuell bezeichnen)



Komisch wenn ich mir das so anschaue besitzen alle LGA1156 Mainboards DDR3-Slots.
Kann auch garnicht anders da die Core i-Serie für LGA1156 alle nur ein DC-DDR3-Speicherkontroller haben.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: das ganze ist auf der CPU und bei den P55 Boards ist die IGP nicht nach außen geführt.



Ja das beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage was es mit dem LGA1156 Sockel zu tun hat.
Ob die IGP genutzt werden kann oder nicht obliegt dem verwendetem Chipsatz und nicht dem Sockel.


----------



## Yanzco (3. Mai 2010)

Wo her wisst ihr alle das der Bulldozer gut wird.Ich denke nur mal an Phenom 1 richtiger schrott und so was kann auch mit den Bulldozer passieren


----------



## Chrisch (3. Mai 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Wie es schon bekannt ist, braucht man für Sandy Bridge neue Mainboards mit einem neuem Sockel, bei der High-End Varianten wird PCIe 3.0, Quad Channel, 8 GTs, usw., dabei sein, aber für für den Mainstream-Markt bleibt noch bei PCIe 2.0.


Öhm, Sockel R (2011) ist nicht High-End sondern MP Server (wie zZ Nehalem-EX), dort ist Quad-Channel normal und auch jetzt schon vorhanden.

Sockel B (1356) wird weiterhin über Triple-Channel verfügen.


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Mai 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ja gut, die CPU ist aber trotzdem lauffähig, wenngleich ohne IGP. Kann man drüber streiten.



Wenn ich nicht falsch liege, ist der Sockel 1155 doch *nicht* kompatibel mit dem 1156 ...



freyny80 schrieb:


> AM3 FTW = Zukunftssicherheit



So viel ich gelesen habe, es soll auch bei AMD ein neue Sockel mit Bulldozer kommen, und eventuell ist dieser nicht mehr Abwärtskompatibel.



Yanzco schrieb:


> Wo her wisst ihr alle das der Bulldozer gut  wird.Ich denke nur mal an Phenom 1 richtiger schrott und so was kann  auch mit den Bulldozer passieren



AMD hat wie jede andere Firma von seinem Fehler gelernt, außerdem ist der Bulldozer ein paar mal verschoben worden, also, es sollte besser sein als der Phenom I.

@ Toppic

4 oder 5 Sockel ist mMn nicht unbedingt die beste Entscheidung finanziell gesehen, am Anfang vielleicht, aber statistisch gesehen, herrscht der Sockel 775 immer noch, und der Sockel 1366 hat nicht mehr als 1% vom Markt  also, so kann man auf Dauer nur schwer die Investitionskosten zurückholen.

Für uns ist das auch nicht gut, nicht jeder Freak kann jedes jahr ein neues System bauen, also man rüstet auf so lange es geht, und dann investiert in ein neuen PC. Somit sollte klar sein, dass mehrere Benutzer eine oder zwei Generationen überspringt.  

Es ist wie ein Golf mit 80 Ps und ein Golf GTI mit 200... es ist grundsätzlich das gleiche Auto, aber 120 PS mehr bringen mehr Komfort, obwohl sie nicht ständig benutzt werden. Vielleicht brauche ich die Leistung vom sechs Kernen, aber die bringen mehr Komfort als vier oder als zwei.


----------



## Gruselgurke (3. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Wo her wisst ihr alle das der Bulldozer gut wird.Ich denke nur mal an Phenom 1 richtiger schrott und so was kann auch mit den Bulldozer passieren



Weil der Phenom I auf alter Architektur basiert und eine zwischenlösung ist da BUlldozer eine längere Entiwcklungszeit benötigte. Du kannst das einfach null vergleichen. Bulldozer ist eine komplett neue CPU und wenn man sich die Bilder der Bulldozer Arichtektur anschaut scheint diese auch sehr viel versprechend zu sein.

@Topic
Hab das Gefühl Intel kassiert Geld von den Mainboard Herstellern. Die freuen sich schließlich über neue CPU Sockel...
AMD ist da echt vorbildlich. Das selbst die alten AM2+ Sockel (eigentlich ja ne Übergangslösung für die P1) noch X6 CPUs aufnehmen ist echt Kundenfreundlich. Ich dachte eigentlich das mit Phenom II schluss wäre...


----------



## Fate T.H (3. Mai 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht falsch liege, ist der Sockel 1155 doch *nicht* kompatibel mit dem 1156 ...



Ja darum ging es aber nicht sondern meinte Stefan das es man den LGA1156 zweimal zählen müsste
da es ja einmal die Clarkdale(IGP) CPU gäbe und die Lynfield CPU. Wobei es aber
vom Chipsatz abhängt und nicht von dem Sockel ob die IGP nutzbar ist oder nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Wo her wisst ihr alle das der Bulldozer gut wird.Ich denke nur mal an Phenom 1 richtiger schrott und so was kann auch mit den Bulldozer passieren


 

Schon mal was von "Erfahrung" gehört? 

Das bekommt man nach einiger Zeit und vielen Fehlern. Oder als Zocker, nenn es XP und Level up...^^ 

Und sowohl Intel als auch AMD haben bei Prozessoren schon einigen Mist gebaut, aber aus ihren Fehlern gelernt. Außnahme die Sockelpolitik von Intel....

Ich glaube die werden den Bulldozer schon ordentlich hin bekommen....


----------



## Ahab (3. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich glaube die werden den Bulldozer schon ordentlich hin bekommen....



Das denke ich auch. Gerade nach dem Drama um den Phenom I wird AMD sicher sehr bedacht handeln. Eine solche Panne wird es (hoffentlich) sicher nicht so schnell noch einmal geben. Der Pentium 4 von Intel sei hier genannt - danach gings auch nur bergauf.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Schon mal was von "Erfahrung" gehört?
> 
> Das bekommt man nach einiger Zeit und vielen Fehlern. Oder als Zocker, nenn es XP und Level up...^^
> 
> ...



Mit "Erfahrung" oder "Terminverschiebung" hat das doch erst mal noch nichts zu tun, sonst wäre Fermi auch deutlich besser geworden als das was nVidia da aktuell verkauft. Nur weil ein Produkt um ein paar Jahre verschoben wird heißt das ja noch lange nicht dass es dann der absolute Bringer wird. Im Gegenteil, das heißt ja eher dass man mit unerwarteten Problemen zu kämpfen hat oder sich evtl. in eine Sackgasse manövriert hat und wieder ein paar Schritte zurückrudern, vielleicht sogar wieder zurück ans Zeichenbrett muss (siehe Larrabee^^). Ob Bulldozer wirklich so gut wird oder doch wieder eher enttäuschend wie der Phenom kann heute noch keiner sagen. Man kann nur hoffen, das wars dann aber schon. 
Ich denke aber mal dass AMD schon alles daran setzen wird mit der neuen Architektur endlich wieder mit Intel mithalten zu können.
Allerdings schläft Intel ja nicht, die können sich im Moment relativ gelassen ansehen was AMD da bastelt.


----------



## Superwip (3. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Komisch wenn ich mir das so anschaue besitzen alle LGA1156 Mainboards DDR3-Slots.
> Kann auch garnicht anders da die Core i-Serie für LGA1156 alle nur ein DC-DDR3-Speicherkontroller haben.


 
Sry Tippfehler



> Wo her wisst ihr alle das der Bulldozer gut wird.Ich denke nur mal an Phenom 1 richtiger schrott und so was kann auch mit den Bulldozer passieren


 
Sandy Bridge kann genauso versagen, wenn man an den Netburst denkt...


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Mit "Erfahrung" oder "Terminverschiebung" hat das doch erst mal noch nichts zu tun, sonst wäre Fermi auch deutlich besser geworden als das was nVidia da aktuell verkauft. Nur weil ein Produkt um ein paar Jahre verschoben wird heißt das ja noch lange nicht dass es dann der absolute Bringer wird. Im Gegenteil, das heißt ja eher dass man mit unerwarteten Problemen zu kämpfen hat oder sich evtl. in eine Sackgasse manövriert hat und wieder ein paar Schritte zurückrudern, vielleicht sogar wieder zurück ans Zeichenbrett muss (siehe Larrabee^^). Ob Bulldozer wirklich so gut wird oder doch wieder eher enttäuschend wie der Phenom kann heute noch keiner sagen. Man kann nur hoffen, das wars dann aber schon.
> Ich denke aber mal dass AMD schon alles daran setzen wird mit der neuen Architektur endlich wieder mit Intel mithalten zu können.
> Allerdings schläft Intel ja nicht, die können sich im Moment relativ gelassen ansehen was AMD da bastelt.


 
Gutes Argument....

Ich hoffe du meinst den Phenom I... 

Nvidia ist wieder ein Fall für sich... 

Zu Intel:

Bin gespannt wie lange die des noch können. AMD´s Prozessoren sind unter Gamern sehr gefragt. Durch die Hexa-Cores wird AMD wieder mehr Marktanteile bekommen (hoff ich). Damit werden sie Intel hoffentlich mal zum Umdenken bewegen.

Genau aus diesem Grund hab ich eine Umfrage gestartet weil ich mal sehen wollte was die Community hier drüber denkt....
Und bis jetzt sieht es für AMD sehr gut aus... Sowohl für X4 als auch für X6 Prozessoren. Aber sieh am besten selbst...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...age-welchen-prozessor-wuerdet-ihr-kaufen.html


----------



## Rolk (3. Mai 2010)

Also langsam verliere ich den Überblick. Alles in allem kommen also 3 neue Sockel von Intel auf uns zu. Sehe ich das richtig?

1366 wird durch Sandybridge abgelöst und 1156 wird in einen Mainstream und einen Lowend Sockel aufgesplittet. Korrekt?


----------



## Chrisch (3. Mai 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also langsam verliere ich den Überblick. Alles in allem kommen also 3 neue Sockel von Intel auf uns zu. Sehe ich das richtig?
> 
> 1366 wird durch Sandybridge abgelöst und 1156 wird in einen Mainstream und einen Lowend Sockel aufgesplittet. Korrekt?


Es kommen folgende Sockel:

1155 (Q1/2011) = Nachfolger vom 1156 (Mainstream)
1356 (H2/2011) = Nachfolger vom 1366 (High-End / WS / DP Server)
2011 (H?/2011) = Nachfolger vom 1567 (MP Server)

Bis Sockel 1366 also abgelöst wird vergeht noch über 1 Jahr und ob man wechseln will bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, denn auch für S.1366 gibt es 6 Kerner (ende dieses Jahr wohl noch bezahlbare non-XEs).


----------



## Chemenu (3. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst den Phenom I...


Jup. Die aktuellen AMD CPUs, also Phenom II, sind ja eigentlich richtig gut. Nicht so schnell wie die i7 aber dafür ja auch deutlich günstiger.  



> Zu Intel:
> 
> Bin gespannt wie lange die des noch können. AMD´s Prozessoren sind unter Gamern sehr gefragt. Durch die Hexa-Cores wird AMD wieder mehr Marktanteile bekommen (hoff ich). Damit werden sie Intel hoffentlich mal zum Umdenken bewegen.
> 
> ...



Würde ich jetzt aufrüsten wollen würde ich auch ein AMD X6 System zusammenstellen, einfach wegen dem Preis. Aber ich halte noch durch mit meinem E6400 und steig dann gleich auf Octa-Core um. Das wird ein Schub.


----------



## BigBoymann (3. Mai 2010)

Naja, bleibt einem ja bald nichts anderes mehr übrig als auf AMD zu setzen. 

Ich habe bei einem AM2+ System, bereits 3 mal ein CPU Ugrade durchgeführt. Das ist doch alles super, klar komme ich nicht an die maximale Leistungsgrenze, aber der Kollege hat immer einen Prozessor gehabt der Up-todate ist. Angefangen mit nem 2 Kerner, über den 945 jetzt ist er beim Sechskerner. Alles auf einem AM2+ Board. Er hat nach Abzug der Erlöse aus dem Verkauf 7€ mehr bezahlt als ich mit einem Sockel 775 System. Hat aber jetzt einen 6Kerner und ich hänge auf nem 4Kerner fest. (mir reichts derzeit, aber ich müsste alles neu kaufen wenn ich aufrüsten wollte, RAM, Board und CPU und das ist mir auf einen Schlag zu teuer). 

Naja, aber Intel wird schon wissen was sie machen, oder auch nicht!


----------



## Bääängel (3. Mai 2010)

Das nennt sich Kundenfreundlichkeit, was Intel da macht! Wenigstens müssen sich die Kunden nicht beschweren, dass die Sockelauswahl so gering ist!


Vorsicht, Ironie!!


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Kundenfreundlichkeit, was Intel da macht! Wenigstens müssen sich die Kunden nicht beschweren, dass die Sockel Auswahl so gering ist!
> 
> 
> Vorsicht, Ironie!!


 



Und mit dem Sockel 1156 haben sie dafür gesorgt, das eventuelle Probleme einfach so "dahinschmelzen"...


----------



## AmdNator (3. Mai 2010)

Ach die sollen doch machen was Sie wollen fragen werden die doch eh nie einen es gibt genug Verrückte die das unterstützen und erst Maulen und dann doch Kaufen ist immer so wird immer so bleiben !


----------



## X Broster (3. Mai 2010)

Offensichtliche Geldmacherei, was anderes steckt da nicht hinter. Würde Intel, wie AMD für mehrere Jahre voraus denken und deren Sockel entsprechend auslegen. Das wäre es weit kundenfreundlicher. 

Intel scheint sich viel leisten zu können, wird Zeit für einen kräftigen Dämpfer alá Bulldozer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Blacki schrieb:


> ey wir brauchen keine neue cpu
> die leistung eine score i7 wird immernoch nicht ausgenutzt
> im alltagsbetrieb auf keinen fall
> ich hab am wochenende bilde resized un d nebenbei noch meine komplette programme laufen lassen (ein firefox hat standardmäßig 20 bis 30 tabs offen
> ...


 
Dafür brauche ich aber kein 1366 System, das kann ich mit meinem Athlon X4 auch machen. 



violinista7000 schrieb:


> So viel ich gelesen habe, es soll auch bei AMD ein neue Sockel mit Bulldozer kommen, und eventuell ist dieser nicht mehr Abwärtskompatibel.


 
Nö, der kommt für AM3, kann man ja auf der Roadmap von AMD sehen, er wird nur nicht mehr kompatibel für AM2+ sein, das ist alles.


----------



## Bääängel (3. Mai 2010)

Und, dass Bulldozer nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel sein wird, ist auch niicht schlimm, da man einen Sockel auch irgendwann sterben lassen muss. Weiterentwicklung FtW!!


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Und, dass Bulldozer nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel sein wird, ist auch niicht schlimm, da man einen Sockel auch irgendwann sterben lassen muss. Weiterentwicklung FtW!!


 

Was uns aber zeigt das der AM3-Sockel noch potenzial nach oben hat....


----------



## Axi (3. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, der kommt für AM3, kann man ja auf der Roadmap von AMD sehen, er wird nur nicht mehr kompatibel für AM2+ sein, das ist alles.



Ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm aus meiner Sicht. Der AM2+ Sockel hat ja mal gut und lange gedient


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm aus meiner Sicht. Der AM2+ Sockel hat ja mal gut und lange gedient


 
Eben. Bis zum Bulldozer haben sicher viele Leute ihre Boards schon gewechselt, weils eben auch nicht so teuer ist wie bei Intel. 
Und die, die jetzt schon ein AM3 Brett haben, freuen sich, dass sie günstig zu schneller Prozessorleistung kommen können, Bios Update sei dank.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Mai 2010)

immer dieses Gerede von phenom x6 auf am2+ boardslaufähig 
man muss erstens hoffen das man ein bios-update bekommt 

und zweitens kein wunder das es bei amd nicht "vorwärts" geht
wenn man immer auf veralteter technik aufbaut 

das ist genau dasselbe warum viele spiele nicht beeindruckend aussehen
weil sie für die alten karten kompatibel bleiben müssen 


wenn amd wirklich intel leistungstechnisch den rang ablaufen will muss ein neuer sockel her 
und pci-e 3.0 und sata 3.0 sind nicht die gründe für den neuen sockel bzw. das sockelupdate (pinanzahl identisch)
sondern vielmehr die QT-erhöhung auf 8,0
und zum thema quadchannel, wenn ich den artikel richtig gelesen habe 
ist das quadchannel nur für server-plattformen (multi-sockel)
und der zukünftige 1366-er hat weiter tripplechannel


----------



## A3000T (3. Mai 2010)

Na ja, der Unterschied ist, das AMD sich das nicht leisten kann, die Kunden dergestalt zu vergraulen, wie es Intel vielleicht ab und zu schafft. Würde AMD so handeln wie Intel müssten sie wahrscheinlich auch ähnliche Preise verlangen und mal ehrlich, würde ein Athlon, Phenom oder Defekthon genauso viel kosten wie ein vergleichbarer Intelprozzi, wer würde sich dann noch AMD kaufen? Hier ist AMD in gewisser Weise das Opfer seiner eigenen Dumpingpreispolitik geworden, welche schon viele andere Hersteller auf dem Gewissen hat.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> immer dieses Gerede von phenom x6 auf am2+ boardslaufähig
> man muss erstens hoffen das man ein bios-update bekommt
> 
> und zweitens kein wunder das es bei amd nicht "vorwärts" geht
> ...


 
Selten so gelacht...

Schau dir das mal an... Wo ist denn da die Logik?



> 1155 (Q1/2011) = Nachfolger vom 1156 (Mainstream)
> 1356 (H2/2011) = Nachfolger vom 1366 (High-End / WS / DP Server)


 
Ich check des nicht. Beim Sockel 775 hats doch auch geklappt. Warum stellen die sich so an?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht...
> 
> Schau dir das mal an... Wo ist denn da die Logik?


 
Die gibts nicht, nur Intel sieht sowas und eben ein paar Fanboys.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Mai 2010)

1155 und 1356, geiler gehts ja gar nicht mehr.
Und ich bleib dabei. Intel kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Verarschen lasse ich mich nicht.


----------



## A3000T (3. Mai 2010)

> Und ich bleib dabei. Intel kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Verarschen lasse ich mich nicht.



Ich sehe schon die vielen weinenden Gesichter bei Intel. Mensch Junge, tu denen das nicht an, wie sollen die denn nur in den Schlaf finden.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Mai 2010)

Es ist mir egal ob es die interessiert oder nicht.


----------



## Rolk (3. Mai 2010)

Jetzt stellt euch mal vor die neuen Sockel bekommen alle neue und unterschiedliche Bohrungen für die Kühler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Wieso, ist doch wahrscheinlich.


----------



## A3000T (3. Mai 2010)

Und schon hat die Kühlkörperindustrie einen Grund "neue" Modelle rauszubringen. Ich liebe es wie Intel Innovation fördert... *wegrenn*


----------



## zcei (3. Mai 2010)

Hahaha..
genau.
Ich sehs schon kommen: Megahalems Revision XHBLSBTUS3 mit Unterstützung vom neuen Sockel 78IN34L (kompatible CPU: Intel Core i9 50)

xDD und jede Andre CPU passt nicht 

Nein Spaß beiseite, das Sockelchaos wird ja immer größer 

Aber wer bitte brauch Quadchannel? Ist das so ein unterschied zu 2x Dual Channel?


----------



## Thunderstom (3. Mai 2010)

Bei quadchannel gibt es doch dann 8 ram slots oder
Da ist dann auch der vorteil für je 2 ram slots ein channel


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

Mich nervt das irgendwie besonders weil ich vieleicht umsteigen will vom 775er, diese verkackte ungewissheit.


----------



## zcei (3. Mai 2010)

Steig auf AM3 um 
Ist zukunftssicherer. Siehe Hexacores für AM2(+)


----------



## thysol (3. Mai 2010)

Mich stoert dass nicht besonders dass Intel immer neue Sockel einfuehrt. Ich kaufe mir sowieso fast immer bei einer neuen CPU ein neues Board, RAM und CPU-Kuehler.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Mich stoert dass nicht besonders dass Intel immer neue Sockel einfuehrt. Ich kaufe mir sowieso fast immer bei einer neuen CPU ein neues Board, RAM und CPU-Kuehler.


 
Im Prinzip kann es sich jeder leisten alte sachen verkaufen und fertig haste deine Neuen. Aber es nervt, einfach.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Mich stoert dass nicht besonders dass Intel immer neue Sockel einfuehrt. Ich kaufe mir sowieso fast immer bei einer neuen CPU ein neues Board, RAM und CPU-Kuehler.


 
Wenn man ein System 6 Jahre unangetastet lässt, gehts ja auch. Leider bezahlt man die Sockelpolitik mit, das sieht man daran, was Intel Sachen so kosten.
Hätte man nur einen neuen Sockel gemacht, wäre da deutlich mehr Spielraum im Preis gewesen.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man ein System 6 Jahre unangetastet lässt, gehts ja auch. Leider bezahlt man die Sockelpolitik mit, das sieht man daran, was Intel Sachen so kosten.
> Hätte man nur einen neuen Sockel gemacht, wäre da deutlich mehr Spielraum im Preis gewesen.



Jop das ist auch so nen Punkt.


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, der kommt für AM3, kann man ja auf der Roadmap von AMD sehen, er wird nur nicht mehr kompatibel für AM2+ sein, das ist alles.



Noch einen Grund auf Bulldozer umzusteigen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Und praktisch ein Grund die jetzigen 6 Kerner zu überspringen.


----------



## Eiche (4. Mai 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Steig auf AM3 um
> Ist zukunftssicherer. Siehe Hexacores für AM2(+)


PCIE3.0 und der neue sockel hatt den grund das PCIE controller mit in die CPU kommt m die leistung zu steigern

ist zwar nicht zukunft sicher aber sicher bald schneller

aber bis dahin würde ich mittlerweile auch AMD kaufen als nächsten aber nötig habe ich es noch nicht


----------



## Axi (4. Mai 2010)

Wir könnten ja eine Wette abschließen ab wann Intel wieder einen neuen Sockel herrausbringt


----------



## A3000T (4. Mai 2010)

Ich würde sagen... hmm... nach den nächsten.  Tja, Wette gewonnen und da ich mir natürlich einen Wetteinsatz aussuchen darf, hätte ich gerne ein Schokoladeneis.


----------



## Gamiac (4. Mai 2010)

Noch ein Grund mehr weiterhin auf meinem toten 775 sitzen zu bleiben der da ich hauptsächlich Spieler bin noch locker reicht .
Und erst wenn er das wirklich nicht mehr tut dann wird umgestiegen .
Müßte ich jetzt umsteigen wäre auch AMD die erste Wahl .
Aber in einem Jahr kann das auch schon wieder ganz anders aussehen .
Nun da es aber auch leute gibt die von core2quad auf Phenom2 umgestiegen sind wundert mich nix mehr . Auf seltsame Kunden reagiert man am besten mit seltsamen Angeboten .

mfg  Gamiac


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Es wird eine Menge Leute geben, die ihren 1366/1156 Kram entsorgen, sobald ein neuer Sockel + CPUs verfügbar sind. Ist ja immer so und Intel weiß das.


----------



## A3000T (4. Mai 2010)

Tja, man gibt dem Plebjer, was der Plebjer will.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (4. Mai 2010)

Das dient alles nur dazu, möglichst viel Geld aus den Leuten rauszuholen. Alles verkomplizieren und in Bereiche einteilen, bedeutet, dass man für bestimmte Produkte mehr Geld verlangen kann als für andere. Intel fehlt einfach die Konkurenz. Astronomische Preise sind bei denen aber normal. AMD bietet fast immer das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich hoffe, dass der Bulldozer Intels Sandy Bridge ordentlich platt walzt, damit Intel mal einen Denkzettel bekommt.


----------



## neuer101 (4. Mai 2010)

Was bringt eigentlich PCIe 3.0? Ich meine PCIe 2.0 wird doch bisher kaum ausgenutzt...siehe Leistungsunterschied einer Graka zwischen 1.1 und 2.0 .


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Damit man den PCIe 3.0 Slot nur noch mit 8 Lanes anbinden muss.


----------



## moe (4. Mai 2010)

also irgendwie habe ich so langsam das gefühl, die wollen gar nix mehr verkaufen.

eigentlich machen sies schon richtig. die leute, die immer das neueste und beste haben müssen, kaufen sich die neue hw doch sowieso, egal, was die kostet.
aber bei der breiten masse, die auch auf den preis schaut (und das sind nun mal mehr) verschaffen sie sich damit keine vorteile, eher im gegenteil.


----------



## klefreak (4. Mai 2010)

neuer101 schrieb:


> Was bringt eigentlich PCIe 3.0? Ich meine PCIe 2.0 wird doch bisher kaum ausgenutzt...siehe Leistungsunterschied einer Graka zwischen 1.1 und 2.0 .




Für Fermi bringt das sehr viel denn es wird die Trippleslotkühlung offiziell standardisiert + mehr erlaubter Verbrauch 

mfg


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Mai 2010)

Liegt aber auch schon daran das Kunden einfach so etwas kaufen ohne sich zu infomieren wie es hier schon gesagt wurde.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (5. Mai 2010)

Bald gibts von Intel nur noch Chipsätze zum selber löten^^

Zusammenbau kostet dann extra^^


----------



## Superwip (5. Mai 2010)

OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Bald gibts von Intel nur noch Chipsätze zum selber löten^^
> 
> Zusammenbau kostet dann extra^^


 
Frei nach dem Motto: kein Sockel, kein (Sockel-) Problem!


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Mai 2010)

OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Bald gibts von Intel nur noch Chipsätze zum selber löten^^
> 
> Zusammenbau kostet dann extra^^



Ne ist zu spät die 90ger sind vorbei mit selber zusammenbauen von Produkten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Mai 2010)

OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Bald gibts von Intel nur noch Chipsätze zum selber löten^^
> 
> Zusammenbau kostet dann extra^^


Dann will ich aber einen Chip-Tacker haben um mir den Speichercontroller selber an die CPU zu bonden. 
Und 5 kg Bonddraht!
Aber den gelben!


----------



## A3000T (5. Mai 2010)

> AMD bietet fast immer das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich hoffe, dass der Bulldozer Intels Sandy Bridge ordentlich platt walzt, damit Intel mal einen Denkzettel bekommt.


Was wird Intel die Leistung interessieren, wenn die Leute dennoch ihr Zeug kaufen? Außerdem gibts da noch die ganzen Firmen und Großkunden, die ohnehin Intel kaufen, weil der AMD-Service fürn Arsch ist. Also ich denke mal, das meine Lieblingskapitalisten sich da ganz entspannt zurücklehnen können, während Zwergpincher AMD rumjault und ab und an mit einer Klage zwickt, wenn ihnen die Ideen ausgehen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Mai 2010)

wofür braucht man support bei einer cpu ?


----------



## A3000T (5. Mai 2010)

Das bezog sich erstens auf AMDs "Hardware" im allgemeinen und zweitens machen auch CPUs Probleme, man soll es nicht glauben.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (5. Mai 2010)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Es kommen folgende Sockel:
> 
> 1155 (Q1/2011) = Nachfolger vom 1156 (Mainstream)
> 1356 (H2/2011) = Nachfolger vom 1366 (High-End / WS / DP Server)
> 2011 (H?/2011) = Nachfolger vom 1567 (MP Server)



Ich finds einfach geil was Intel da vor hat. Für die beiden bestehenden Sockel gibt es jeweils einen Nachfolger, damit man die neuen Sandy-Bridge-CPUs nicht ausversehen auf einem P55 Board oder einem X58 Board verwendet. 

Naja das ist eben Intel. Wenn man überlegt, wie lange der Sockel 775 gehalten hat, fragt man sich ob Intels Sockelchaos wirklich nötig ist oder nur dazu dient die Leute dazu zu bewegen, neue Boards zu kaufen. Ich schätze eher letzeres ist der Fall. Gerade mal 1 bzw. 10 Pins mehr bei den neuen Sockeln. 
Aufrüsterfreundlichkeit sieht bei mir jedenfalls anderst aus.


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Mai 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> ..Gerade mal 1 bzw. 10 Pins mehr bei den neuen Sockeln.
> Aufrüsterfreundlichkeit sieht bei mir jedenfalls anderst aus.



a) Sind es 1 bzw. 10 Pins weniger bei den neuen Sockeln.
b) Zwingt dich niemand die sachen zu kaufen.

Also wo ist jetzt das Problem ?
Wem es nicht passt kann sein heil woanders suchen so einfach ist das.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Wem es nicht passt kann sein heil woanders suchen so einfach ist das.


 
Und die Intel Jünger sind schon wieder am Sparen, auch recht einfach.


----------



## A3000T (5. Mai 2010)

Du siehst, Intel erzieht seine Nutzer zur ökonomischen Lebensweise.


----------



## Fate T.H (5. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und die Intel Jünger sind schon wieder am Sparen, auch recht einfach.



Falsch denn Leute die Intel besitzen haben einfach das Geld und brauchen nicht sparen. 

Nein mir geht nur dieses gemotze auf den Keks da man ja nicht gezwungen wird was zu kaufen
und AMD auch nicht wirklich besser war damals mit dem S754 und S939.


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Falsch denn Leute die Intel besitzen haben einfach das Geld und brauchen nicht sparen.
> 
> Nein mir geht nur dieses gemotze auf den Keks da man ja nicht gezwungen wird was zu kaufen
> und AMD auch nicht wirklich besser war damals mit dem S754 und S939.


Naja, AMD nicht, aber es gab da einen Hersteller - ich glaube, es war ASRock - welcher ein Board anbot, dass man mit einer Erweiterungskarte ausstatten konnte, um das Sockel S754-Mainboard auf Sockel 939 zu erweitern. *G* So gesehen auch relativ.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> und AMD auch nicht wirklich besser war damals mit dem S754 und S939.


 
AMD hat damals ganze Arbeit geleistet mit 939/940 und dann gleich AM2.
Aber wieso muss Intel so einen Unsinn nachmachen? 
Die haben doch gesehen, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> und AMD auch nicht wirklich besser war damals mit dem S754 und S939.


Andere Baustelle, das war hier wirklich nötig, da man mit einem Kanal nicht wirklich weit kam, das wurd halt der 2. hinzugefügt.
Hier (LGA1156) hat Intel einfach ganz großen Mist gebaut, da gibts nix schön zu reden...

Aber ist ja nicht unüblich, das Intel solchen Mist baut, siehe USB (Polling!)...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

Mit dem Sockel 939 kam Dual Channel dazu, das ist richtig und das geht ohne Sockeländerung nicht.


----------



## A3000T (5. Mai 2010)

> Andere Baustelle, das war hier wirklich nötig, da man mit einem Kanal nicht wirklich weit kam, das wurd halt der 2. hinzugefügt.
> Hier (LGA1156) hat Intel einfach ganz großen Mist gebaut, da gibts nix schön zu reden...


Man könnte AMD natürlich auch unterstellen, sie hätten Dualchannel beim 754er absichtlich weggelassen um später dann ein Argument für den 939er zu haben. Ist schon seltsam, das der 754er nicht kann, was selbst der XP mit passendem Chipsatz schon beherrschte.


----------



## BigBoymann (6. Mai 2010)

Ja, der XP beherrschte es ja auch extern, hier war nur der Chipsatz für den RAM verantwortlich. Deshalb ging es bei einigen Chipsätzen, bei anderen nicht. 

Beim S754 war es die CPU welche den Speichercontroller in sich trug, deshalb war hier der Sockel ausschlaggebend. Denn irgendwo muss die doppelte Anbindung ja auch ihren weg finden. 

S940 war ein Server Sockel, der nicht auschlaggebend sein sollte. Denn im Mainstream war er nur für einen FX vorgesehen, wurde aber recht schnell durch die S939 Variante ersetzt. 

Sockel 939 war leider nur ähnlich lange am Markt wie der Sockel 775 für Core2Duo Cpus (Sockel 775 ist viel älter, nur kann kein altes board eine neue CPU aufnehmen). Sockel Am2+ ist doch ein echtes Meisterstück von AMD, hält sich immer noch am Markt und vom 1 bis 6 Kerner ist alles verfügbar. 

Intel macht derzeit eine schwierige Phase mit, zwei Sockel zeitgleich für ähnliche CPUs ist immer schwierig und geht in die Hose. Dazu noch recht schnell und ohne wichtige Innovationen zwei Nachfolgesockel herauszubringen ist noch viel schwieriger. Bis jetzt ist nichts entscheidendes über die neuen Sockel bekannt.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (6. Mai 2010)

Ich würde gerne wissen, womit Intel die kaum vorhandene Veränderung der Pinzahl rechtfertigt. 
Für mich gibts da keinen vernünftigen Grund, außer die Kunden dazu zu zwingen neue CPUs und Boards zu kaufen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (6. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> a) Sind es 1 bzw. 10 Pins weniger bei den neuen Sockeln.
> b) Zwingt dich niemand die sachen zu kaufen.
> 
> Also wo ist jetzt das Problem ?
> Wem es nicht passt kann sein heil woanders suchen so einfach ist das.



a) Okay mein Fehler, aber 10 bzw. 1 mehr oder weniger machen den Bock nicht fett. Es geht darum, dass es keinen erkennbaren Sinn ergibt. 

b) Nein, aber es soll ja Intel-Jünger geben, die sich dann aus irgendwelchen Gründen dazu gezwungen sehen. Ich muss die Sachen nicht kaufen, deswegen kann Ich es aber trotzdem doof finden, was Intel da veranstaltet.


----------



## Fate T.H (6. Mai 2010)

Sorry aber dennoch wird niemand gezwungen die sachen zu kaufen egal ob man vorher Intel besessen hat oder nicht.

Und jetzt mal ernsthaft Besitzer von aktuellen LGA1366/LGA1156 Plattformen haben i.d.R. genug
reserven um erstmal abzuwarten und zu schauen ob sich ein Umstieg auf die neuen Sockel überhaupt lohnt oder nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Trotzdem sind die Besitzer von 1156/1366 die ersten, die umrüsten, denn schließlich wollen sie immer das schnellste System haben.


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2010)

Oder sie hatten vor einem Jahr mal geld und waren so naiv zu glauben, dass 1366 relativ Zukunfssicher ist 
Ich gehöre zu genannter Spezies


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Mai 2010)

haha, arme grINTEL user, Sandy Bridge neuer Sockel und neue CPU. LOL ne. Ich kann mit mein AM2+ Sockel(AMD790X/SB600), AM2, AM2+ und AM3 Prozessoren benutzen incl. Phenom X6 und der Bulldozer hat auch AM3.


----------



## violinista7000 (7. Mai 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Oder sie hatten vor einem Jahr mal geld und waren so naiv zu glauben, dass 1366 relativ Zukunfssicher ist
> Ich gehöre zu genannter Spezies



Mein herzliches Beileid! Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wie schlimm das ist! jedoch nicht mit 1156/1366, denn der neue PC ist im Planung.


----------



## riedochs (7. Mai 2010)

Intel treibt das Spiel schon seit dem P4 und die Kunden lernen nicht dazu. Es ist aber nicht ganz ohne Vorteil:Kompatibilitätsproblemen mit alten Chipsätzen und BIOS-Versionen geht man so aus dem Weg, denn genau die Probleme gab es bei AMD mit dem Sockel A und da haben sich die Kunden eben auch zuhauf beschwert. AMD Ruf leidet heute immer noch damit, denn aus genau aus der Zeit stemmen die Aussagen das AMD nicht stabil ist.


----------



## A3000T (7. Mai 2010)

> haha, arme grINTEL user, Sandy Bridge neuer Sockel und neue CPU. LOL ne. Ich kann mit mein AM2+ Sockel(AMD790X/SB600), AM2, AM2+ und AM3 Prozessoren benutzen incl. Phenom X6 und der Bulldozer hat auch AM3.



Vor allem, da so ein Sockel 1366 Prozessor mit dem Erscheinen von Sandy Bridge sofort veraltet ist und nicht mehr benutzt werden kann...


----------



## Shi (7. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Vor allem, da so ein Sockel 1366 Prozessor mit dem Erscheinen von Sandy Bridge sofort veraltet ist und nicht mehr benutzt werden kann...



Natürlich  alle 1366er CPUs gehen dann sofort kaputt  Oder laufen auf 1 Mhz


----------



## Fate T.H (7. Mai 2010)

@Professor Frink

Wer so naiv ist zu glauben das im IT-Bereich etwas Zukunftssicher ist sollte sich nochmal mit dem Thema befassen.




A3000T schrieb:


> Vor allem, da so ein Sockel 1366 Prozessor mit dem Erscheinen von Sandy Bridge sofort veraltet ist und nicht mehr benutzt werden kann...



Gemeine Zungen behaupten auch das AMD die Kompatibilität erhält um für die fehlende
Leistung zu entschädigen. 6-Kerner schlägt knapp 4-Kerner. Next Try Bulldozer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @Professor Frink
> 
> Wer so naiv ist zu glauben das im IT-Bereich etwas Zukunftssicher ist sollte sich nochmal mit dem Thema befassen.


Genau, vorallen bei Intel weiß man doch so langsam, das sie jeden Grund zum Sockeltausch nutzen...



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Gemeine Zungen behaupten auch das AMD die Kompatibilität erhält um für die fehlende Leistung zu entschädigen. 6-Kerner schlägt knapp 4-Kerner. Next Try Bulldozer.


1. Du meinst wohl Intel Fanboys, oder?!
2. Tjo, wenn der Bulldozer jetzt so viel besser ist, als Indell, was machst du dann?!
Gibst du zu, das AMD gut ist, oder erhängst du dich?


----------



## Axi (7. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @Professor Frink
> 
> Wer so naiv ist zu glauben das im IT-Bereich etwas Zukunftssicher ist sollte sich nochmal mit dem Thema befassen.



Zukunftssicher = abwärtskompatibel bzw Crossmöglichkeiten (wie es einige MoBo Hersteller mit dem RAM gemacht haben)





AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Gemeine Zungen behaupten auch das AMD die Kompatibilität erhält um für die fehlende
> Leistung zu entschädigen. 6-Kerner schlägt knapp 4-Kerner. Next Try Bulldozer.



Welche fehlende Leistung? Damit ich der schnellste in irgendwelchen Benches bin  Aber ist ansichtssache. Finds aufjedenfall besser wenn man den Kunden auch ältere Hardware noch nutzen lässt, ohne das man alles Wechseln muss.
Der 6-Kerner hat doch keine neue Archiektur. Noch dazu werden 4 Kernen ja nicht mal richtig genutzt, also warum sollte dann ein 6 Kerner sich extrem abseilen?!?  Außerdem sind 6 Kerner zur Zeit nur wieder ein "Hauptsache haben" Ding.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> 6-Kerner schlägt knapp 4-Kerner. Next Try Bulldozer.


 
Das könnte man dem 980 X auch vorhalten. In Games ist der kein Deut besser als der Quad, also wozu kaufen?


----------



## Fate T.H (7. Mai 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Genau, vorallen bei Intel weiß man doch so langsam, das sie jeden Grund zum Sockeltausch nutzen...
> 
> 
> 1. Du meinst wohl Intel Fanboys, oder?!
> ...



Zu 1:
Ob das jemand behauptet weiß ich nicht es war auch als Scherz geagt.

Zu 2:
Wenn der Bully besser ist als der Core i7 halte ich es für kein Wunder , sollte er besser sein als kommende Intel ziehe ich mein Hut davor.
Und nein ich erhänge mich sicher nicht da es mir egal ist was auf der CPU steht solange es die beste Leistung ist in dem Bereich wo ich eine solche CPU brauche.



Axi schrieb:


> Zukunftssicher = abwärtskompatibel bzw Crossmöglichkeiten (wie es einige MoBo Hersteller mit dem RAM gemacht haben)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zur Zukunftssicherheit im IT-Bereich sag ich nix mehr.
4-Kerner werden nicht richtig genutzt ? Sorry aber schau mal über den Tellerrand es gibt mehr als nur Spiele.
Ich nutze z.B. Software (Vue 8.x) wo jeder Kern und jedes bisschen Takt gern gesehen wird und da ist leider der X6 eine
entäuschung in anbetracht das er 6-Kerne besitzt.



@quantenslipstream

Auch dir sei gesagt Tellerrand und so.
Auch wenn wir auf PCGH sind so sind CPU´s nicht nur zum Spielen da.


----------



## Schrotti (7. Mai 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Genau, vorallen bei Intel weiß man doch so langsam, das sie jeden Grund zum Sockeltausch nutzen...
> 
> 
> 1. Du meinst wohl Intel Fanboys, oder?!
> ...



Super geflamt.


----------



## A3000T (7. Mai 2010)

> Zukunftssicher = abwärtskompatibel bzw Crossmöglichkeiten (wie es einige MoBo Hersteller mit dem RAM gemacht haben)



Aeh... bedeutet Abwaerts nicht im allgemeinen aelter und hat damit im Bezug auf Zukunft keinen echten Sinn. Wie dem auch sei, ich bin schon sehr gespannt darauf, wie mit der Einfuerung von Sandy Bridge alle Sockel 1156/1366 CPUs sofort unter ihren Kuehlern zu Asche werden und die Boards auf der Stelle einschmelzen. Waere dem nicht so, waere das Gejammer ja reichlich konstruiert und albern... und oh meine Guete, das kann ich mir bei den Lesern einer Werb... pardon Computerzeitschrift wie PCGH gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Axi (8. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Zukunftssicherheit im IT-Bereich sag ich nix mehr.
> 4-Kerner werden nicht richtig genutzt ? Sorry aber schau mal über den Tellerrand es gibt mehr als nur Spiele.
> Ich nutze z.B. Software (Vue 8.x) wo jeder Kern und jedes bisschen Takt gern gesehen wird und da ist leider der X6 eine
> ...



Schön und gut. Aber wenn ich mir jetzt die Anforderungen deines Programmes anschau, wird im optimalen Fall 4 Kerne voll nutzen. Jeder weiterer Kern steht dann für andere aktivitäten zur Verfügung bzw. wird eben nicht voll ausgenutzt. Wer Systemanforderungen lesen kann is im Vorteil  oder hast du das Programm programmiert?




A3000T schrieb:


> Aeh... bedeutet Abwaerts nicht im allgemeinen aelter und hat damit im Bezug auf Zukunft keinen echten Sinn.



Wenn ich mir damals mal angenommen einen AM2+ Sockel zugelegt habe, ist dieser aus dem Zeitpunkt doch recht Zukunftssicher gewesen. Es geht ja daraum nicht alles neu kaufen zu müssen um bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Und das wird eben dadurch geschaffen. Und im laufe der Zeit kann ich dann nach Lust und Laune die restliche Hardware nachziehen. So muss man nicht immer einen Haufen Geld ausgeben, sondern KANN es immer schön Etappenweise aufstocken.
Ich vermut, dass viele die jetzt ein AM3 System haben locker und leicht auf eine Bulldozer CPU übergehen können. Und hierzu muss man nur die CPU wechseln und nicht gleich das teure MoBo wie bei Intel wechseln. DAS ist Kundenfreundlichkeit aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Fate T.H (8. Mai 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Schön und gut. Aber wenn ich mir jetzt die Anforderungen deines Programmes anschau, wird im optimalen Fall 4 Kerne voll nutzen. Jeder weiterer Kern steht dann für andere aktivitäten zur Verfügung bzw. wird eben nicht voll ausgenutzt. Wer Systemanforderungen lesen kann is im Vorteil  oder hast du das Programm programmiert?



Während du irgendwas liest nutze ich es und kann dir versichern das es mehr als 4 Kerne
ausnutzen kann für den Renderer und das auch schon bissl länger. Sowas beherrscht aber
jedes halbwegs vernünftige Renderprogramm wie Vue, Maya und C4D.
Und ja wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil wer aber zudem praktische Erfahrung damit hat ist noch mehr im Vorteil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> Auch dir sei gesagt Tellerrand und so.
> Auch wenn wir auf PCGH sind so sind CPU´s nicht nur zum Spielen da.


 
Ich beziehe mich aber ausschließlich auf das Forum hier, denn hier entstehen die Threads und hier wird gepostet, und da hier deutlich mehr User eher dem Gamer Bereich einzuordnen sind als dem professionellen Anwender, halte ich an meiner Meinung fest, Tellerrand hin oder her.
Die Realtitä sieht jedoch völlig anders aus, denn 90% aller Rechner weltweit beinhalten, wenn überhaupt, höchstens einen Dual Core, da selbst ein Singel Core für den Zweck, zu dem sie da sind, völlig ausreichend ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Mai 2010)

Office mit Singlecore? Das möchte ich mir nicht [mehr] antun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Office mit Singlecore? Das möchte ich mir nicht [mehr] antun.


 
Geh mal in Banken/Versicherungen/Firmenberater/usw. rein, du wirst überrascht sein, was für Rechner da teilweise noch benutzt werden. 
Und was für Betriebssysteme.


----------



## A3000T (8. Mai 2010)

> Geh mal in Banken/Versicherungen/Firmenberater/usw. rein, du wirst überrascht sein, was für Rechner da teilweise noch benutzt werden.
> 
> Und was für Betriebssysteme.


Und man soll es nicht glauben: Es funktioniert! Mag man als Leser von Werb...äh... Computermagazinen wie PCGH gar nicht wahrhaben wollen, ist aber so.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Mai 2010)

Firefox, Messenger,Viren-Scanner, Bild-Tool, Incopy, Musik ... das ist auf einem SingleCore quälend.


----------



## Krawallschachtel (8. Mai 2010)

Bleibt doch auch erstmal abzuwarten, was Sandy an Leistung bringt. Ein großer Sprung wird sicher nicht zu erwarten sein, jedenfalls nicht in Sachen Spieleleistung. Nicht umsonst haben die aktuellen und vermutlich kommenden Prozessoren ihre Wurzeln im Serverbereich.

Und ob PCIe 3.0 wirklich kommt bezweifele ich auch. Seitens Graka-Hersteller hat man dazu auch nicht wirklich viel gehört, und da würde es am meisten Sinn machen.

Quad-Channel, wozu? Aktuelle Boards vertragen max 24 Gig RAM und mehr braucht man als Normalo wirklich ( noch ) nicht. Vermutlich soll nur der RAM Verkauf angekurbelt werden oder soll es eine Art Dual-Dual-Channel geben?. Dann lieber dafür sorgen, dass die CPU mehr Takt und Spannung am Controler verträgt.


----------



## Axi (8. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Während du irgendwas liest nutze ich es und kann dir versichern das es mehr als 4 Kerne
> ausnutzen kann für den Renderer und das auch schon bissl länger. Sowas beherrscht aber
> jedes halbwegs vernünftige Renderprogramm wie Vue, Maya und C4D.
> Und ja wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil wer aber zudem praktische Erfahrung damit hat ist noch mehr im Vorteil.



Ja. Das mag schon sein. Aber wie viel Praktische erfahrung hast du mit dem Programm das es 6 Kerne WIRKLICH nutzt? Das möchte ich ja wissen. Weil im Officebereich gibt es 6 Kerne ja noch nicht wirklich lang bzw. zu dem Zeitpunkt der entwicklung vermut ich jetz auch ganz stark waren Quads einfach hochaktuell und man hat es darauf optimiert.
Aber ich würde mal sagen da du UND ich nicht bei der Programmierung dabei waren, kann keiner von uns beiden zu 100% sagen ob er einen 6 Kerner voll ausnutzt bzw nicht voll ausnutzt.
Wie viel Mehrleistung hast du denn zum vergleich zu einem 4 Kerner?


----------



## Fate T.H (8. Mai 2010)

@quantenslipstream

Genau auf eine solche aussage habe ich gewartet diese Engstirnigkeit in diesem Forum ist einzigartig.


@Axi
Was haben denn jetzt bitte Renderprogramme mit dem Officebereich zu tun ? Nichts, rein garnichts.
Die Programme kommen aus einem Bereich wo Workstationboards gang und gebe sind die gerne mit Quadis
bestückt sind oder auch ganze Renderfarmen vorhanden sind. Da müssen die Engines der Programme mit umgehen können.
Was bedeuten soll sie ermitteln selbst wieviele Kerne vorhanden sind und teilen das Bild/Animationen in Threads auf zum Rendern.

Die Mehrleistung von einem 6-Kerner* zu einem 4-Kerner beträgt ungefähr 40-45% geschätzt was im normalen Rahmen liegt.

*4 Kerne durch i7 920 + 2 Kerne durch i3 530.


@Krawallschachtel

Vom Quad-Channel wirste nix mitkriegen das es ein Feature ist der reinen Server-CPU
die sich weder der Normalo kauft noch ein WS-Besitzer.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> Genau auf eine solche aussage habe ich gewartet diese Engstirnigkeit in diesem Forum ist einzigartig.
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Firefox, Messenger,Viren-Scanner, Bild-Tool, Incopy, Musik ... das ist auf einem SingleCore quälend.


 
Ich hab noch keinen Rechner bei einem Versicherungsmann/Anwaltskanzlei gesehen, der die von dir genannten Programme installiert hat. 
Wahrscheinlich gibts überhaupt keine mehr, die noch mit Windows Millenium laufen. 



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> Genau auf eine solche aussage habe ich gewartet diese Engstirnigkeit in diesem Forum ist einzigartig.


 
Wieso Engstirnigkeit? 
*Das* ist die Realität, mein Bester. 
5% aller Rechner auf der Welt können vielleicht DX9 Games darstellen, 0,5% DX10 und höher und 0,1% sind so ausgerüstet, wie du sie alle am liebsten hättest. 
Mach also mal die Augen auf und schau dich um, bei Firmen vorallem.
Dort stehen Rechner, die teilweise 16 Jahre alt sind, aber für die Büroarbeit sind sie immer noch völlig ausreichend, weil die Office Version darauf auch schon 10 Jahre alt ist.

Ich war vor geraumer Zeit bei einer Firma, die Grafikdesign macht.
Dafür haben die Pentium 3 Rechner, mit Windows 2000 drauf.
Ich frag.. "_Hey, mit moderneren Rechnern gehts bestimmt schneller_"
Darauf die Antwort... "_Dafür ist kein Geld da, außerdem laufen die ja noch_".

So siehts aus in Deutschland und auch in anderen Ländern.


----------



## Fate T.H (8. Mai 2010)

@quantenslipstream

Mit Engstirnigkeit meinte ich diese hier im Forum denn sobald etwas nicht bzw. kaum verbesserung in Bereich der Spiele bringt
wird es als unnützt abgestempelt. Vielleicht ist die Person auch einfach damit überfordert
das es noch eine Welt da draußen gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Ist doch auch so, Tesselation sieht ja in Benchmarks super aus, keine Frage, aber in einem Game wird man es doch so nie sehen, denn alles kommt von der Konsole. 

Ich hoffe, dass Crysis 2, trotz plattformübergreifender Entwicklung, wieder eine grafische Pracht abliefert.

Schau dir die PC Spiele Zeitschriften an, da werden die neuesten PC Games nicht mehr angespielt, man muss die Xbox Version nehmen und davon die Screenshots ablichten.
*Sowas* ist richtig arm.


----------



## XE85 (8. Mai 2010)

Was ich etwas eigenartig finde ist das intel die High End Desktop Plattform um einige PCIe Lanes beschneidet und die dann inssgesammt nur 24 hat - Ich mein 2x 8 PCIe 3.0 ist sicher auch schnell genug für 2 Grakas - aber bei Tripple GPU wirds dann schon schwirig - mehr PCIe Lanes haben dann nur die Server CPUs

positiv ist allerdings das alles vom 2- bis zum 8-Kerner auf demselben Sockel läuft - nur die mit Grafik brauchen halt nen eigenen - die max TDP von "nur" 95Watt ist auch etwas eigenartig

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Nun ja, PCIe 3.0 mit 8 Lanes ist eben genauso schnell wie 2.0 mit 16 Lanes, daher sagt Intel, dass es keinen Unterschied macht.

Ist wie mit Windows Sieben, seit dem neuen OS bremst SMT nicht mehr in Games, das ist doch schon was...


----------



## XE85 (8. Mai 2010)

ja das ist schon klar - nur wo ist der Fortschritt?? - da kann man gleich beim X58 bleiben - vor allem bei PCIe 2.0 grakas ist es blöd - die laufen dann nur mit 2.0 8x

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2010)

Das kann dir wohl nur Intel beantworten, was sie damit bezwecken. 
Sata 3 und USB 3 kosten halt Lanes und dass der 1156 Sockel da einige "Schwächen" offen zeigt, sieht sich Intel wohl veranlasst, das mit einem neuen, nur leicht geänderten Sockel zu ändern.
PCIe 3.0 mit 8 Lanes ist halt albern, aber angesichts der Lanes, die man dann frei hat für die Erweiterungen, dann ist das eben doch ein Argument, und mit 8 Lanes ist PCIe 3 eben nicht langsamer als der 2.0er vorher.


----------

